# A few questions...



## SAD DAD (Feb 23, 2009)

I have decided I am leaving my wife as soon as I find a place to live...
Could someone answer a few questions please?
1. When I leave, do I have to continue to pay for the mortgage, utilities, insurance on the house, insurance on the car (it's in my name and she refuses to put it in her name), phone, cable, etc.?
2. Will I be responsible for her attorney fees?
3. If I do have to pay for the mortgage, insurance, etc., would it reduce my alimony or child support I pay? Don't get me wrong, I will pay what ever I need to pay for my children. I love them. But I don't make that much money.

I know these are questions for an attorney but the last one I talked to wouldn't give me too many straight answers. Probably because it was a free consultation.

I will pay what ever I need to for my kids and what ever I have to to my wife but I don't have much money and already pay child support for one child.

Someone once told me that being happy WITHOUT money is better than being miserable WITH money, but I gotta eat and live and money helps. lol


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

SAD DAD said:


> Could someone answer a few questions please?
> 1. When I leave, do I have to continue to pay for the mortgage, utilities, insurance on the house, insurance on the car (it's in my name and she refuses to put it in her name), phone, cable, etc.? You would be responsible for anything in your name and it wouldn't be smart not to pay the mortgage whether you live there or not. If your wife doesn't want the house or can't afford it then you be better off to let her live there until the home can be sold and buy out her equity. Otherwise you might consider having her served and having her move.
> 2. Will I be responsible for her attorney fees? That depends but since you are intiating the action it's not likely. If you can sit down and work out the details through a mediator and file pro se then it would be less expensive.
> 3. If I do have to pay for the mortgage, insurance, etc., would it reduce my alimony or child support I pay? Don't get me wrong, I will pay what ever I need to pay for my children. I love them. But I don't make that much money. No, your child support is based on your income and expenses, it's not reduced by very many factors, the only things that would reduce the CS is if you covered the children on your insurance or you paid out of pocket for day care.
> ...


----------



## div2wice (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're paying the bills now, it would be smart to continue paying them. If you stop, it will only look badly on you when you have your court date (like you abandoned them) Paying the essentials will show the judge you're a responsible guy.
Spousal support isn't as common as most think, fewer and fewer judges are awarding it. Since the economy is so poor and you're already paying all the bills it doesn't seem likely she'd win support, but it all depends on the details of your marriage (if she works, how long you've been married, etc)
Child support is based on your take home pay. Nearly every state has a "cap", meaning they can only take out a certain percentage of your pay, allowing you money to live on.
This may help you: Free Divorce Booklet


----------

